# [Xfce4] Tengo X pero no mouse [SOLUCIONADO]

## lautarus

Hola, el problemilla es el siguiente: Tengo instalado un gentoo con el kernel 2.6.31-r6, en una Lenovo ThinkCentre, A58.

Gentoo va de lujo, le instalé el gestor de ventanas Xfce4 que viene por defecto en portage, utilizo evdev para levantar las X, y funciona bien, pero me dí cuenta de que la resolución de pantalla estaba un poco baja ya que me cansaba la vista, entonces la cambié desde el Xfce4 de 60Hz a 75Hz y me desapareció el puntero del mouse.

Reinicie el haldaemon 

#/etc/init.d/hald restart

Pero nada, reinicié la pc (costumbre vieja) y tampoco aparece, hasta que le puse un xorg.conf autoconfigurado y levantó bien, ahora lo estoy usando y funciona todo perfecto, pero no es lo recomendable según leí en los manuales.

Qué hago? Sigo así con mi xorg.conf al divino botón, al cuhete, o tengo que configurar algo más?

Retoqué sólo el archivo 10-xinput-policy.fdi en la sección como recomienda el Handbook para habilitar el ctrl_alt_bksp y funciona.

Cambié el mapa del teclado en el otro archivo que no recuerdo su nombre y lo pasé de "us" a "es" y funca bien.

No toqué nada más.

Uso una tarjeta de video integrada Intel, monitor LCD, en fin nada raro, todo estándar. No tengo problemas con ningún dispositivo, salvo con el mouse este, que es un (marca A4) con conector PS2

#lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)

03:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

Aca va mi emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6-02 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-02-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5300_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Feb 2010 21:30:22 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo extras fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel saa7134" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Saludos & gracias, a ver si alguien tiene una idea, parece fácil, pero no doy en la tecla.Last edited by lautarus on Mon Feb 08, 2010 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

hay varias cosas a comprobar:

¿compilaste el xorg con la use HAL?

¿Tienes la INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en tu make.conf?

----------

## lautarus

 *cameta wrote:*   

> hay varias cosas a comprobar:
> 
> ¿compilaste el xorg con la use HAL?
> 
> ¿Tienes la INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en tu make.conf?

 

Así es cameta, sí a las 2.

Saludos y gracias...

Mi make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="acpi alsa -avahi branding cdr dvd -cups dbus extras -gnome gtk hal jpeg kde libdvdcss libdvdnav 

lock -minimal mmx nls pulseaudio qt3 qt4 session startup-notification sse sse2 thunar tcpd v4l

 v4l2 xvmc X"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel saa7134"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

MIRROR="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

#MIRROR="http://gmneisen.gentoo.org/"

RSYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## cameta

¿Tu kernel tiene soporte evdev?

Mira que te dice esto:

equery uses xorg-drivers

Comprueba que se haya compilado el soporte evdev

 + + input_devices_evdev       : INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for evdev input devices

----------

## lautarus

 *cameta wrote:*   

> ¿Tu kernel tiene soporte evdev?
> 
> Mira que te dice esto:
> 
> equery uses xorg-drivers
> ...

 

Sí, estoy seguro de haber compilado el kernel con soporte para evdev.

La salida de equery uses xorg-drivers es:

 + + input_devices_evdev

+ + video_cards_intel

----------

## cameta

Comprueba si esta esto en tu kernel:

Device Drivers --->

  Input device support --->

  <*>  Event interface

que mas:

Comprueba que hald este en default

rc-update show

 hald |      default

Pon aqui tu xorg.conf

----------

## lautarus

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Comprueba si esta esto en tu kernel:
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> 
>   Input device support --->
> ...

 

Lo primero lo recuerdo es Event interface o sea evdev, correcto eso estaba bien compilado.

hald está en default

xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Saludo & gracias por tu preocupación !  :Smile: 

----------

## lautarus

a) Instalé acpid, porque siempre después de compilar xorg me lo sugiere, esta vez no lo hizo y se me ocurrió hacerlo yo mismo.

(esto no creo que tenga mucho que ver con el mouse, pero lo hice por las dudas)

b) Moví el xorg.conf a .original por si las dudas.

c) Reinicié hald

d) Luego fui a Administración de Xfce4 y me fijé en el cursor por defecto, cuando le cambié nuevamente la resolución a 75Hz desapareció el puntero pero esta vez cambié simplemente el tema del cursor y apareció "mágicamente", palabra que no me gusta pero no sé cuál usar... ...

Asunto arreglado, por el momento "parcheado", pero funciona.

Saludos y gracias voy a pispear por el foro del xfce a ver cómo agregar punteros más bonitos.

Saludos & gracias cameta !!!

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> ero esta vez cambié simplemente el tema del cursor 

 

Podria ser un problema con el tema o con el entorno gráfico. Mira en el foro de xfce si alguien más tiene este problema.

----------

## lautarus

Encontré la falla, al parecer estaba mal compilado el kernel, tenía unas opciones que no había visto antes o no estaban, no lo sé. (sospecho que las pasé por alto).

Son estas

```

CONFIG_USB_HID:

[Help: You can't use this driver and the HIDBP (Boot Protocol) keyboard

and mouse drivers at the same time]

-->

 < > USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support  

 < > USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support

```

Que me está diciendo que no puedo usar las 2 opciones al mismo tiempo, y le habilité las dos. Error. Bueno, lo dejé así con el HID driver puesto y sin las dos últimas, estoy usando fluxbox y no tengo problemas. Al xfce4 lo dejé de lado, voy a re instalarlo dentro de un par de días a ver cómo furula...

Aviso que estas opciones mal colocadas me estaban dando problemas con el teclado USB también, no encontraba algunos símbolos en su lugar habitual como el tilde ~ y los acentos !!! (en consola digo)

Bien ya está arreglado.

Saludos cameta y todos los que leyeron este post espero que les sirva de algo la solución que encontré, por lo menos para mí  ;)

----------

